# Angel Cats



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

"Angel cats are just pretend
Just sorrows that will never mend"
But if I believe that, I'm untrue
To someone who loved me and you. 

For I have felt my cat's sweet weight
As she cuddles into bed so late
And heard her purrs, and felt her sigh
Mend my grief: sweet lullaby. 

Faulty vision? I think not!
An angel cat, off like a shot
For that was how she ran while here:
Now plain sight, now disappear. 

Angel cats are surely real
They stay in touch to help us heal
Their fur dries tears that will not dry
And as we mend, our spirits fly.


----------

